
Reducing friction as a standard operating method - rayvega
http://ayende.com/Blog/archive/2009/11/18/reducing-friction-as-a-standard-operating-method.aspx?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AyendeRahien+%28Ayende+%40+Rahien%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
10ren
Similar story: shaving a 5 second build/run down to 200ms. It took 2-3 days to
implement. I couldn't justify it in terms of time saved; nor did it _seem_ I
could use the article's justification that I'd tend to avoid compiling because
it was too painful.

However, it _did_ change my workflow, in that now I try things out quickly,
and even using code like a config file, to test ideas instantly. Perhaps more
importantly for me, every time I compile now I get a little feeling of
delight, and a data-point suggesting that _all problems have solutions_.

details: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=939523>

~~~
DenisM
Linus also talked about how instant commits in git are changing the behavior.
I generalize this to "all things you make often must be effortless and
instant", ranging from reaction time to a finger-tap in the iPhone app and to
my own build process.

------
RyanMcGreal
I like the notion of expanding from a narrow cost/benefit analysis to a
broader "opportunities lost cost" - the set of potential new things you can't
do because you decided not to reduce friction in your current set of
activities.

